# Seven Hills, die zwote...



## Triple F (9. März 2003)

Also nachdem es das letzte Mal nicht so ganz geklappt hat, wollten wir uns nächsten SO dort zum Springen und Basteln treffen.

Die Uhrzeit steht noch in den Sternen. Ich fahr am SA nach FR-City, um mal ein paar Zimmer zu checken , hoff´, dass ich nicht über Nacht bleiben muss...

Bis jetzt:
* 3F 
* Bernhard
* Marcus

*2bc


----------



## fez (9. März 2003)

wird auch anwesend sein. 
Ich schlage vor im Vorfeld auch die Materialfrage bezüglich NorthernLightShores zu besprechen. 

- Ich kann einen grossen Balken (ca 0,20/0,30/250) mitbringen. 
- Schrauben müsste ich auch noch haben. Falls nicht, kaufe ich noch welche.
- Dachpappe
- Akkuschrauber/Bohrer
Ausserdem bringe ich mal eine grosse Abfalltüte mit um die 7 hills mal ein bisschen zu reinigen, sieht ja grauenhaft aus dort mit Dosen + sonstige Abfälle..

Was noch zu gebrauchen wäre: 
- Balken in allen Grössen (je länger je besser). 
- Bretter - am besten schon zugeschnitten auf ca. Unterarmlänge oder schmäler. Zuschneiden kann ich auch erledigen auf der Kreischsäge. Kann die Bretter evtl. sogar irgendwo abholen.
- Hat jemand eine Akku-Stichsäge oder Ähnliches ?
(Zur Not bringe ich halt meinen bewährten Fuchsschwanz mit)
- ein Klappspaten wär nicht schlecht. Oder zwei....


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (9. März 2003)

Also ich kann mal schauen, was ich daheim noch hab...

Säge,Spaten, usw...


----------



## Froschel (10. März 2003)

Bei mir siehts mit Baumaterial nich so toll aus. Und Maschinen hab ich auch nur für die Steckdose. Dann gibts halt mehr Handarbeit .........auch gut für die Oberarme.
Wann soll denn die Aktion starten (Uhrzeit)??? 
Samstach wärs bei mir eigentlich besser ,aber zur Not geht auch SO.


----------



## fez (10. März 2003)

Hi Bernhard,

bei www.hibike.de gibts die Fox-Handschuhe im Angebot für 32 Euro.

Gruss Frank


----------



## crossie (10. März 2003)

mist leute...

warum könnt ihr das nich am Samstag machen oder so???

warum ? deswegen... 

oder wir fahren geschlossen nach stuttgart, wär doch auch was... 

samstag würd mir echt gut in den kram passen, sonntag eben nicht..... aber naja, wenns nich anders geht dann viel spass und lasst euch nicht aufhalten...


greetz
crossie


----------



## Froschel (10. März 2003)

was meinen Rest von Welt ?


----------



## Wooly (10. März 2003)

mir ist des eigentlich wurscht .. allerdings bitte ich um keine ausgedehnte bastel & aufräumsession dieses WO, da ich nicht siviel Zeit habe, muß mich nach einem Wochenende auf der gottverfluchten Musikmesse auch mal um mein liebreizend Mädel kümmern.

@ 3F wollte am Sonntag noch schnell in die DJ Halle, aber da war die schon zu .. ;-(( ... habe aber jemanden beauftragt, tonnenweise Slipmats & T-Shirts zu besorgen, des klappt schon ;-))


----------



## Triple F (10. März 2003)

"Yeah, checkt Lord Wax ab/
mim *VESTAX* zum Festakt"


----------



## fez (10. März 2003)

aus ginge auch Samstag - aber erst ab ca.15.00 
Sonntag ist es mir zeitlich egal.


----------



## crossie (10. März 2003)

jo SA 1500 passt..... is das jetzt fes/z(t) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (11. März 2003)

ein Vorteil hat der Sonntag(-morgen): 
1. keine Wandersleut
2. keine grünen Waldschrate mit Schießprügel die uns die Laune verderben könnten.

wenn wir da nämlich mit Balken, Beil und Betonmischer dort anrücken wärs schon blöd wenn grad der Förstersgeselle vorbeischaut.


----------



## fez (11. März 2003)

denke ich dass wir Samstag-Nachmittag eh nicht die Wahnsinns-Bastelei veranstalten werden. Vielleicht eher ein bisschen hüpfen und nochmals Pläne für ein endgültiges Bauen wälzen. Ich bringe trotzdem mal so eine kleine Ausrüstung mit.


----------



## Froschel (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *denke ich dass wir Samstag-Nachmittag eh nicht die Wahnsinns-Bastelei veranstalten werden. Vielleicht eher ein bisschen hüpfen und nochmals Pläne für ein endgültiges Bauen wälzen. Ich bringe trotzdem mal so eine kleine Ausrüstung mit. *



also dann Samstach 15.00 Uhr oder wie ???


----------



## fez (11. März 2003)

:


Aber halt mal - dann booten wir den Triple aus !!! Und der hat den Fred schliesslich eröffnet, und kann Samstag nicht. 

Das ist ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Wat nu ?


----------



## Froschel (11. März 2003)

Halt ma hab ja ganz vergessen ,daß ich am Samstag Nachmittag gar nich kann  
Also dann würds eigentlich nur SA morgen oder SO bei mir gehn  rost:


----------



## fez (11. März 2003)

schlage ich vor dass wir wieder zum Sonntag zurückkehren - ist mir auch bedeutend lieber. Dann hat nur Croissant Pech - aber der hat ja eh soviel Zeit diese ***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (11. März 2003)

10.00 Uhr ???  

@FEZ: wo ist denn der Bikeladen in Remchingen. Wollt da mal am SA hinfahrn.


----------



## bluesky (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *10.00 Uhr ???
> 
> @FEZ: wo ist denn der Bikeladen in Remchingen. Wollt da mal am SA hinfahrn. *




www.cyclesport.de

haben ne anfahrtskizze auf der website


----------



## Triple F (11. März 2003)

Ey mann, will man *EINMAL* was organisieren...   

Also, falls es Euch am SA geschickter ist, will ich nicht im Wege stehen  Am SA bin ich zu 90% in Freiburg, den SO will ich auf´m Bike verbringen (notfalls auch ne Wattkopf-Tour). 
Hab von daheim ein paar kürzere Balken mitgebracht.


Mal ne essentielle Frage:
Der Schwarzspecht hat doch mal ne Karte mit den Seven Hills gepostet. Stimmt die? Denn bei ner Tour hat er mir mal ne verasselte Dirtline gezeigt. Glaub beim Fahrradverein? Jedenfalls wenn man durch Rooplyn fährt , irgendwie am Anfang rechts rein, zwischen Oberweald und Autobahn...sollen sie das sein ?!?!?!!

Bernd


----------



## Wooly (12. März 2003)

sonntach ist doch ok, wird wahrscheinlich eh das bessere Wetter.


----------



## Froschel (13. März 2003)

Treffen uns erst 10.30 Uhr an der Tankstelle in Rüppur(Ortsausgang Richtung Ettlingen)


----------



## Wooly (14. März 2003)

Moin Jungs,,
muß euch leider wahrscheinlich absagen, da ein paar liebe alte gute Freunde aus dem Norden mich spontan am Samstag Abend besuchen kommen und bei mir pennen, und das kann länger gehen. 

Also, wenn ich um 10.30 da bin bin ich da, falls ich gleich noch komme telefonier ich den bernhard an, ansonsten nicht auf mich warten.

ich werde dann die neue Spaßmaschine am nachmittag am Merkur testen ;-)))

und fez, nimm deshalb auf jeden fall deine kamera mit, ich will Bilder sehen.

Und mach mal ne Aufstellung, was wir noch an Holz brauchen, ich hab echt noch Tonnen im Schuppen.


----------



## fez (14. März 2003)

Einfach rüberschieben - ich säge es dann schon passend !

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Einfach rüberschieben - ich säge es dann schon passend !
> *



ok, ich komme dann mit dem Unimog ...


----------



## fez (15. März 2003)

Morgen möchte ich Leistung von Euch sehen, Männer !!!


----------



## Wooly (16. März 2003)

Helas,

hoffe das Hüpfen ewar geil, bei dem Wetter bestimmt, ich gehe nachher noch ne Runde an den merkur.

Ich hatte um 10.30 leider noch über 2 promille, da war nichts zu machen. Komisch, füher habe ich so eine Flasche Ramazotti besser weggesteckt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lemma (16. März 2003)

weiht mich mal ein , Seven Hills ? freiburg ? basteln ?


----------



## nkwd (16. März 2003)

ne, nicht Freiburg, sondern Karlsruhe


----------



## liebesspieler (16. März 2003)

7hills is ne art überdimensionierte bmx-strecke, vielleicht kann mans so sagen
ich kann überhaupt nix mit anfangen, aber es soll leute geben die mögens !


----------



## fez (16. März 2003)

Ergebnis der Säschn von Bernhard und Fez :

1 Müllsack voll Abfälle eingesammelt

1 Drop gebastelt bzw. freigegraben ("Wurzelsepp")

1 wirklich heftiger Sturz auf den Rücken durch Bernhard beim Versuch den Drop abzusurfen

1 x Baumstamm präpariert um drauf entlangzufahren

1 x verlorene Brille bei wiederholten Auf- und Abziehen des Vollhelmes (irgendwo hingelegt und später nicht mehr gefunden)

Ausserdem haben wir eine Bande von Hartkore / Kona / Outlaw / 24 Zoll Doublewide / Maxxis 2.7 / 18kg-Hardtail / ohne Helm / Hüpfern kennengelernt. Waren ganz nett. Aber meine Brille haben sie leider auch nicht gefunden...


Ich hoffe Dir bzw. Deinen Genick gehts schon wider besser.... Mann, Mann, das ging so blitzschnell als es Dich da rumgehauen hat....


----------



## liebesspieler (16. März 2003)

wen hatsn geprügelt? =)
und wieso sind die kerler net hier im forum?


----------



## Wooly (16. März 2003)

sieht doch nett aus, next Time bin ich auf jeden fall dabei, ich schwör !!!

Und bernhard ist halt immer für einen spektakulären Sturz gut der alte Wahnsinnige, gut Besserung auch von mir, aber du bist ja eh unzerstörbar ... ;-)))


----------



## fez (16. März 2003)

wir haben die Jungs gleich angefixt hier mal ins Forum reinzuschauen. Hoffentlich können sie sich die Adresse merken...

Gehauen hats den Bernard, hab ich doch geschrieben.


----------



## Triple F (16. März 2003)

Gude Besserung auch von mir...

Ich bin noch bis MO krankgeschrieben. Das war echt ein WE!!!! Am FR beim Treppenfahren (nix springen oder surfen) hat´s mir an der letzten Stufe aus Unachtsamkeit den Lenker rum: Sturz auf Hand und Knie (tja, beim Springen wär 1000%ig *nix*passiert,logo). Am Abend wurd mir mal kotzeübel und ich hab 7mal gereihert - was ´ne Nacht! Und am SA Morgen hatte ich 39,4°C Fieber und Knieschmerzen. Naja, jetzt nach ein paar Psycho-Pharmaka-Hämmern geht´s wieder....next time, ich schwör...


----------



## fez (17. März 2003)

?

Auch Dir gute Besserung, Triple !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (17. März 2003)

also mein Schwenkradius ist zur Zeit deutlich eingeschränkt. War heut morgen beim Arzt ,hab jetzt ne Halskrause ist aber anscheinend "nur" ne heftige Zerrung und ne Stauchung. Hat mir gleich ne Woche Krankenschein verpasst.
Ging echt raz faz mit dem hinsegeln ,fürs nächste mal nur noch mit ner Ladung Protektoren ,kann ich nur empfehlen.

@3F: wünsch dir ebenfalls gut besserung


----------



## fez (17. März 2003)

sowas mit der Halskrause habe ich mir schon gedacht...
Wahrscheinlich hätten Dir aber Protektoren auch nicht viel gebracht - die Belastung für die Nackenwirbelsäule wäre ja die Gleiche gewesen. gottseidank ist das dort ultraweicher Boden. Garnicht auszudenken was bei hartem Boden, Wurzeln oder Steinen passieren hätte können.

*GUTE BESSERUNG *


----------



## Wooly (17. März 2003)

Hey alter Held,

gute Besserung auch von Jutta !!!!

mach et jut, marcus


----------



## liebesspieler (17. März 2003)

was GENAU ist eigentlich passiert? jetzt wurde meine neugierde doch geweckt


----------



## fez (17. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *1 wirklich heftiger Sturz auf den Rücken durch Bernhard beim Versuch den Drop abzusurfen
> .... Mann, Mann, das ging so blitzschnell als es Dich da rumgehauen hat.... *




Abgesurft, zu steil gekommen, hintenrüber gekippt und mit ziemlich viel Schwung auf dem Rücken und Kopf gelandet...
Das sah nicht gut aus....


----------

